# مسجد أخر و مدرسة أسلامية بكندا



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2009)

أعرض عليكم مشروع مسجد و مدرسة و مركز أسلامي بكالجري 
تغطية سقف المسجد علي شكل هلال من الداخل و الخارج
في أنتظار أرائكم
















الموقع العام للمشروع​


----------



## mnci (6 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز اخى الفاضل
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## fethedin (9 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا اخي مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (9 أبريل 2009)

جيد مع ملاحظه انه يحتاج الوان اخري و اهتمام اكثر بتنسيق الموقع


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (9 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا اخ محمد بالتوفيق ونتمنى نرى المزيد


----------



## الصبا (10 أبريل 2009)

المشروع عجبنى جداااااا 
وياريت تمدنا بالمساقط الافقية له
لكن انتقاء الوان المسجد غير مناسبة فى رأي


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (10 أبريل 2009)

جميل وربنا يكثر من المساجد وتعميرها


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2009)

أعتز بردودكم و بتأيدكم لتصميم المشروع فشكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خير:

mnci
fethedin
arc_sherif_81
صديق الطيب علي
الصبا
أسمهان قنديل



> جيد مع ملاحظه انه يحتاج الوان اخري





> لكن انتقاء الوان المسجد غير مناسبة فى رأي


 
لون واحد لكل المبني أعتقد انها جيدة , ما رأيكم بلون القبة العلوي السيمون أو ما اللون الذي تفضلة للمبني؟



> وياريت تمدنا بالمساقط الافقية له


سأرفق المساقط بأذن الله يوم الأثنيين, بعد نهاية الأسبوع ,


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2009)

المساقط الأفقية للمشروع​


----------



## المعماري السوداني (16 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا..بس المنظور فقير من الاظهار


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2009)

أخي المعماري السوداني



> *جميل جدا..بس المنظور فقير من الاظهار*​


 
صحيح, وذالك لضيق الوقت و توفير النفقات لأن المشاريع الدينية هنا تقام بالتبرعات الداخلية فقط.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (17 يوليو 2009)

تصميم جميل وراقي 
مجهود رائع ونتمنى ان نرى المزيد من الاعمال الرائعة


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يوليو 2009)

.......جزاكم الله أخي حسام عبدالله......


----------



## ArSam (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن ابلاغنا مشكورا عن آخر تطورات المشروع اين وصلت من التنفيذ؟ أو جمع الأموال؟ وكيف تم حل مشكلة إلغاء الأعمده في التصميم؟ 
لدي خبرة طويلة كمهندس إنشائي في تصميم المساجد والقاعات الشاسعة بدون أعمدة.


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يناير 2012)

arsam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل من الممكن ابلاغنا مشكورا عن آخر تطورات المشروع اين وصلت من التنفيذ؟ أو جمع الأموال؟ وكيف تم حل مشكلة إلغاء الأعمده في التصميم؟
> لدي خبرة طويلة كمهندس إنشائي في تصميم المساجد والقاعات الشاسعة بدون أعمدة.


 

نتيجة لتأخر صاحب المكتب في العلاقات الخارجية مع لجنة المركز
تم أضافة مكتبين أخريين مع مكتبنا في مسابقة وتم أختيار أحدي المكاتب الأخري
رغم تمييز المشروع وذلك لظروف خاصة باللجنة

مشكوريين علي المرور الطيب


----------



## نجائب ابو السعود (29 يناير 2012)

جميل


----------



## mohammed al zabin (11 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود


----------



## م.احمدرزق (14 فبراير 2012)

جميل جدا جدا ....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 مارس 2012)

ربنا يوفقكم لفعل الخير ويأخذ بإيديكم ...


----------



## mascara29 (31 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يوفقكم لفعل الخير ويأخذ بإيديكم ...*​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يوليو 2013)

متشكر علي الردود...


----------



## asma13 (27 يوليو 2013)

روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 
مشكوور و بالتوفيق


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يوليو 2013)

asma13 قال:


> روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> مشكوور و بالتوفيق


الله يكرمك...شكرا


----------

